
GitLab prohibits employees to carry out any personal work (14. Additional work) - dustinmoris
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aWeNkw0J5O-BOBZXi8U0LUDEnjcvuWWiQXHVy-f_Pz0/edit
======
jobvandervoort
We're working on improving this, see this issue [0].

[0]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/issues/861](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-com/issues/861)

------
andymoe
IANAL but the non-compete clause is totally void in CA thank goodness. It's
also a kinda shitty thing to make your employees sign. Glad I don't live in
the Netherlands or other places with non-competes like Massachusetts.

I've seen the other clause before but it's usually phrased as "full time work
required" or something like that.

